# DroidX specific use suggestions request: low power/gps tracking mode for backpacking



## TinCanFury (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all!

I have a DroidX and am looking to have a setup that I can load onto it when I go backpacking to use for GPS tracking and for taking photos. As such, my only needs are battery life, optimum GPS service, and the camera to work. I currently use the Endomondo app for tracking. The phone will mostly just sit in my pocket, tracking progress and occasionally be used to take photos. Wifi/cell service won't be needed, however having cell service for an emergency call is required.

My idea would be that when I'm going to go backpacking I can backup my current normal setup, load my backpacking setup, then return to my normal setup at the end of my trip.

I'm looking for suggestions as to what ROM I should run to get the best battery life, have the "best" GPS service (as far as power usage and locking to satellites), and has a working camera.

Also, any help in settings to further reduce power by disabling things I don't need, etc. are much appreciated. Even just links to previous threads others have found useful would be nice, there's a lot of info out there to go through and any help from those that have attempted similar things is helpful.

thanks!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Try a blur rom, like VXL, Liberty, or VorteX. That will give you what you're looking for


----------

